# Gordon's Memo Trainer



## Gordon (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi all

Since I'm trying to learn BLD and I'm struggling in finding words for the letter pairs, I've created a small App which generates letter pairs to memorize.

Maybe it could be usefull for some of you so I will share it here.


*Gordon's Memo Trainer*

Version 1.3
Improvements:
- Included delay to enter memo

You can enter the delay after memorizing the letterpairs and before you can enter them.






The remaining time is counted down. After the time is up, the input field is visible again.






Download Gordon's Memo Trainer v1.3 here




Spoiler: Version 1.2



Version 1.2
Improvements:
- PB for number of letterpairs tracked and persisted
- Changed settings persisted

The download consists of one *.exe and two *.dll files. All three files are needed to be in the same folder to run the app. When PBs or settings are saved, a file (MT.Statistics.json and MT.Settings.json) is created. If you delete these files, the statistics resp. settings are lost.

Download Gordon's Memo Trainer v1.2 here





Spoiler: Version 1.1



Version 1.1
Improvements:
- Extended GUI
- Possibility to change letters used (no persistence yet)
- Unlimited number of letterpairs

Download Gordon's Memo Trainer v1.1 here

Extended GUI:










Settings:




Note: all changed settings will be lost when the App closes. (In the next version, they will be persisted)

Unlimited number of Letterpairs:










Spoiler: Version 1.0



Download Gordon's Memo Trainer v1.0 here
You can select how many letterpairs it should generate.
Note that in the current version 8 letterpairs is the maximum, but if someone is interested, this could be extended.





When you hit 'Start / Stop' a new series of letterpairs are generated.





After memorizing, hit 'Start / Stop' again, to show the textfield to enter the memorized letterpairs.
You can enter it either in upper or lower case and with or without spaces.
Also the spent time is shown.





When hitting 'Validate' your entry is validatet. If you added it correct, it's shown in green, else in red.












That's all, simple as that 

I hope some of you find it interesting and give me feedback.


Thanks and happy memorizing


----------



## Username (Jun 20, 2013)

I downloaded it

Simple and good, but needs space for more letter pairs  I'd say up to 50 atleast (I'd like 100, please) so I can practice multiBLD memo


----------



## Renslay (Jun 20, 2013)

I think it's a bit easier to memorize letter-pairs in this way, since you can *see* the letters themselves. It's like adding two numbers: it is much easier to calculate the result if you can see the numbers rather than just imagine them. Still, seems a useful application.


----------



## Username (Jun 20, 2013)

Renslay said:


> I think it's a bit easier to memorize letter-pairs in this way, since you can *see* the letters themselves. It's like adding two numbers: it is much easier to calculate the result if you can see the numbers rather than just imagine them. Still, seems a useful application.



Correct, I memoed 2 letter pairs in 0.86 seconds lol


----------



## szalejot (Jun 20, 2013)

Looks like nice app.
Good feature will be to provide which letters are used in memo. I use lettering scheme for edges and skip buffer in lettering. So all my memo are from 22 letters, I don't have X and Q int my memos, so I don't need to train them.


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 20, 2013)

Definately like the idea... but would like a way to track progress. Even if just a PB time at the bottom for each quantity of letter pairs. Just some way to track that you are actually improving?


----------



## Gordon (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for all your feedback.

Possible improvements:



Username said:


> but needs space for more letter pairs


could be simple, only the GUI then won't fit anymore. Have to change that too. > will be in an upcomming update




BillyRain said:


> but would like a way to track progress. Even if just a PB time at the bottom for each quantity of letter pairs. Just some way to track that you are actually improving?


maybe the pb per number of letterpairs could be stored, will need a kind of persistence. > will maybe be implemented if the GUI has to be changed anyway...




szalejot said:


> Good feature will be to provide which letters are used in memo.


shouldn't be that difficult, but also needs persistence. > will be done if I'll do point 2


----------



## sneze2r (Jun 20, 2013)

Very nice program! I also agree with szalejot, i don't have V and Q in my memo so it would be nice if i could choose which letter pairs to use


----------



## TDM (Jun 20, 2013)

Username said:


> Correct, I memoed 2 letter pairs in 0.86 seconds lol


I got 0.09 for two pairs! Yes, it is a lot easier being able to read them.
Also, I use colours for my memo (so I only use letters WYRBOG). As others have said, being able to choose which letters you can use would be helpful (I can't get Y and get a lot of letters I'd never use). It could be a bit more complicated trying to never make RO, WY or BG come up, but that would be very helpful; I've only just started trying BLD (I'm about a third of the way through my first complete memo as I'm typing this) and this looks like it could be really helpful. It's a really useful app.


----------



## Gordon (Jun 21, 2013)

Just uploaded version 1.1

Improvements:
- Extended GUI
- Possibility to change letters used (no persistence yet)
- Unlimited number of letterpairs

See OP for screenshots.

Download Gordon's Memo Trainer v1.1 here

Note that this version contains a *.exe to launch and a *.dll. Be sure that both files are in the same directory.


I hope you enjoy the improvements.


----------



## Username (Jun 21, 2013)

Gordon said:


> Just uploaded version 1.1
> 
> Improvements:
> - Extended GUI
> ...



Awesome! Thanks 

I can't wait for the PB thing to come


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi Gordon,

Why is letter Z not in screen prints?

There are 12 corners with each three stickers. So 3 X 12 = 26 would need A - Z


----------



## Username (Jun 21, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Hi Gordon,
> 
> Why is letter Z not in screen prints?
> 
> There are 12 corners with each three stickers. So 3 X 12 = 26 would need A - Z



There are only 8 corners, but 12 edges


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 21, 2013)

Username said:


> There are only 8 corners, but 12 edges



LOL.. duh.. I should not post dumb stuff when I am busy with kids and all..


----------



## Ollie (Jun 21, 2013)

Gordon said:


> Just uploaded version 1.1
> 
> Improvements:
> - Extended GUI
> ...



Much better  Now it can be used for big cubes/multi! Though I'll be using this for 3BLD, so thanks!


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 21, 2013)

I got 2.05 for 6 pairs, but I don't think I'll do better unless I try without subvocalization.


----------



## Jakube (Jun 21, 2013)

Username said:


> MarcelP said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Gordon,
> ...



Also 3*12 = 36.


----------



## Engberg91 (Jun 21, 2013)

Just when I started to learn letter pairs^^
So far I like the app, thanks!


----------



## Gordon (Jun 24, 2013)

Just uploaded version 1.2

Improvements:
- PB for number of letterpairs tracked and persisted
- Changed settings persisted

Download Gordon's Memo Trainer v1.2 here

The download consists of one *.exe and two *.dll files. All three files are needed to be in the same folder to run the app. When PBs or settings are saved, a file (MT.Statistics.json and MT.Settings.json) is created. If you delete these files, the statistics resp. settings are lost.


I hope you enjoy the improvements.


----------



## Gordon (Jul 1, 2013)

Just uploaded version 1.3

Version 1.3
Improvements:
- Included delay to enter memo

You can enter the delay after memorizing the letterpairs and before you can enter them.


Spoiler











The remaining time is counted down. After the time is up, the input field is visible again.


Spoiler












Download Gordon's Memo Trainer v1.3 here


The download consists of one *.exe and two *.dll files. All three files are needed to be in the same folder to run the app. When PBs or settings are saved, a file (MT.Statistics.json and MT.Settings.json) is created. If you delete these files, the statistics resp. settings are lost.


I hope you enjoy the improvements.


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 1, 2013)

Although I have not tried your program yet, it got me into BLD.. LOL I have been working on learning BLD. But so far I am only in te process of understanding what to do. Not reached the memorizing part. When I get there, I will sure use your program. I allready have solved a few 'edges only' solves (with the sequence written down on paper) without looking.


----------



## solvelecewbe (Jul 28, 2013)

Can you make a version for Mac?


----------



## Gordon (Jul 28, 2013)

solvelecewbe said:


> Can you make a version for Mac?



No


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 28, 2013)

Maybe on a cold day in winter I can port it to Java for you. Then it will be platform independant. But right now I don't have the time for it. (busy cubing etc  )


----------



## samuelqwe (Mar 8, 2015)

Uhm...

When i try to open the software, it says that it is not a valid win32 application. How am i supposed to run it?


----------

